# My tank called Hibernation



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

very nice


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wow


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

I have to say the plant selection, aquascape and photo treatment are indeed suitable for the title:thumbsup:. Do you have any fauna in there ? What rocks did you use as a support ? Are there any progress/build photos :bounce:? 

I see AquaRebell fertz there :wink2:


----------



## mibe661 (May 23, 2016)

dukydaf said:


> I have to say the plant selection, aquascape and photo treatment are indeed suitable for the title:thumbsup:. Do you have any fauna in there ? What rocks did you use as a support ? Are there any progress/build photos :bounce:?
> 
> 
> 
> I see AquaRebell fertz there :wink2:




Thank you for the kind words! [emoji4] Here is the latest faunalist:
Some different Bucephalandra(lost count on the different species), anubias petite, petit java fern, crypt-parva, crypt pigmea, pennywort, trident Java fern, hygrophila pinnatifida, african fern, christmas Moss, coral moss, weeping Moss. Some newly added Riccia fluitans. I have all stored photos at instagram (aquaprojekt) from the beginning of the scape until now. 

Yes thats correct regarding Aqua rebell, trying them out with good results[emoji4]


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sweet setup!


----------



## Rhenerie (Jul 8, 2014)

Beautiful tank and scape


----------

